# Blackhorse custom rod!!!!



## lswoody (Jan 31, 2015)

I've got a Blackhorse custom catfish rod on the way!!!! Also have an Okuma reel coming too. And I ordered some 100# braid to use with this combo. Hoping to hook into some giant cats this year!!!


----------



## ccm (Feb 10, 2015)

Awesome! Now with that 100# braid you will never get broken off again. :LOL2: I've pulled out more snags with 80# than I can count but 100# is taking it to a whole other level. One tip with braid is to never try to break it with your hands it will cut you. I always carry a piece of an old wooden broom handle with me, I wrap the braid 5 or 6 time around it & give it my all. Most of the time I pull the snag out.


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2015)

100LB Braid?

wow! We better see some big cats!


----------



## lvmark342 (Jan 19, 2016)

Look at a penn 210. They have a 4 to 1 gear ratio and are built like tanks. 25 to 35.00 on ebay. I've heard good things about blackmore rods.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvmark342 (Jan 19, 2016)

I hate this tablet.keep hitting the wrong keys. Heard good things about blackhorse rods

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 19, 2016)

100 lb braid? Beyond the pale of overkill.


----------

